# Junkers Ju-87 Stuka taking off from POW camp.



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 29, 2005)

I really like this one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

pretty cool, but what are those other twin egined planes in the background??


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

They are Heinkel He-111's.


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

The plane attacking is a Spifire.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

BountyHunter15 said:


> The plane attacking is a Spifire.


It looks more like a P-40. 
Nice drawing.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

but the picture is made in a notebook... are gonna say, that you're drawing during the lessons and not listeninig to the teacher...?


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

That was the only paper I had at the time.


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

I drew it at my house.


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

It does look like a P-40!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

moreso than a spitfire.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah the gun arrangement gives it away a bit...unless some Spit had 6 .50's and im unaware 

Great drawing though! 8)


----------

